# weiß jemand was bewirkt: * (-1)  in folgende Methode?



## teodori (14. Okt 2014)

Hallo Freunde, weiß jemand was bewirkt





> * (-1)


 in folgende Methode?

```
public void auszahlen(double betrag) {
		if ((getKontostand() - betrag) >= limit * (-1)) {
			super.auszahlen(betrag);
		} else {
			System.out.println("Konto kann nicht überzogen werden");
		}
```

danke


----------



## Thallius (14. Okt 2014)

Es multipliziert mit -1. 

Man kann das auch einfacher schreiben indem man einfach


```
if ((getKontostand() - betrag) >= - limit )
```

Gruß

Claus


----------



## teodori (14. Okt 2014)

danke, dass ist klarr  aber warum ist dass notwendigt statt if ((getKontostand() - betrag) >= limit) 
also ohne * (-1)


----------



## Thallius (14. Okt 2014)

Weil ich mal annehme, dass das Limit einen Überziehungskredit darstellen soll und der ist halt dann im minus

Gruss

Claus


----------

